# Guangzhou Metro pk Shanghai Metro~China's "civil war"



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Which one do you think is better?
Shanghai:









Guangzhou









Shanghai









Guangzhou









Shanghai









Guangzhou









http://www.ksou.com.cn

Shanghai









Guangzhou









Shanghai









Guangzhou


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

It sounds Guangzhou metro was put more color into station :jk: and looks new. so Guangzhou metro wins for the time being.


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

Guangzhou subway looks very much like the Hong Kong subway... I wonder if the same companies were involved in the construction, or were they just blantently ripping it off?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I like Shanghai's more, Guangzhou's station can be a bit tacky.


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

Guangzhu for me


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I wonder whether foreigners understand the word 'pk', I would switch it to 'vs' if I were you.


----------



## Potter (Aug 12, 2006)

Guangzhou´s subway is better, have more color....


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Cantonese metro is newer, so it is easy to be more modern.

I have seen both and I like both!
:yes:
Much better than Beijing metro...
:runaway:


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

Beijing is more like the old fashioned designs. They arent very innovative with their subway system designs and technology at all even with the newer lines, just plain and simple. Hopfully we will see improvement in the future.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

gaoanyu said:


> I wonder whether foreigners understand the word 'pk', I would switch it to 'vs' if I were you.


PK stands for player kill,
it should be a word from west..


----------

